# Note to Leah1980



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

I am so sorry that you had a rough time with your colonoscopy. I have had good ones and bad ones. Thankfully, the good outweight the bad.







If your colonoscopy did not find anything wrong, then that is a GOOD thing. I know that you want an answer and I know that you are frustrated. Please know that we are here to support you and help you through this rough time in your life.I know that this might be far out in left field, but has your doctor ever considered the possibility of endometriosis? Something like this might also account for some of the symptoms that you seem to be having. I had endometiousis in my left ovary. It wraped itself around my colon and cut off its own blood supply. It mimicked the symptoms of a bowel obstruction (which is what happened). It was treated as a GI problem (I was also on TPN) until they were able to do a colonoscopy (this was at the two week point and yes I still had to drink the Go-lytely. The gist of what I am saying is that something like endometriosis can mimic bowel problems and can cause them as well.Try to stay positive. I know it is hard, but try to look for things that you are thankful for. It helps me so much to know that the people in this board are here to help and support me - even if I do not end up having IBS. They will help and support you too!


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello: I was rule out for endometriosis by my OB/GYN and they say I didn't have that. I am going to another GI doctor in a bigger hospital. I hope they don't have to repeat the tests like colonoscopy and endoscopy. Do you think they will repeat the tests? Write Back Soon, Leah


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Leah,I am glad that you are getting a second opinion. Some of the bigger hospitals seem to be affiliated with medical schools. They may also have newer or bette equipment. I hope that someone can diagnose what is going on with you.Whether or not your new doctors would want to repeat the tests is going to depend on the doctor. I have had GI docs repeat tests because they want to "see for themselves" what is going on. They might have better "happy juice" so that if you need a follow up colonoscopy you might be more comfortable. I had a colonoscopy August 24 and my doctor wants me to repeat it next Monday. He wants to find out if the inflammation from my Crohns flare is still present. Of course, I hate having it done. They have good happy juice there







Try to stay positive. There is an answer out there for you. Do not give up and do not give into depression. I know that it is not easy. I do not know if this is appropriate to say here, but I have been praying for you - that the Doctors will have the wisdom to diagnose you properly and that they can give you something that will help you. With that said, have a good weekend and I will try to do the same.Take care!


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

leoandoreosmom-Where you have Chrohns and were having a flareup thats probably why your doc wants to do another scope. Leahs colonoscopy didnt show any inflammation so in my opinion at least I doubt she'll need another one at this point. The new dr can always get a copy of the report and the film itself rather than putting her through another scope at this time. Hope your flareup has resolved.


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

NancyCat-My docter told me a few days ago that my Crohns is more active now then when did the first C in August. I was told to take 6-MP and D/C the Lomotil. I was just trying to indicate that some doctors prefer to do their own scoping rather than rely on the report. That has happened to me.Leah - WHERE ARE YOU? Have not seen anything from you for several days?


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello: I am here. I have not been feeling good today. Had horrible stomach ache and pains. Had to call into sick to work. They don't understand what is wrong with me. Work thinks I don't like to show up and thinks that I show up only when I want to. Leah


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey all: I've talk to the people at GI to asked if my GI doctor can call in some pain meds he said no but talked to a doctor from a yale new haven and he will be calling me tomorrow to talk to me about it. I will be going to yale after all. I am so happy about that. I just hope the new doctor doesn't put me into the hospital. Just wanted to tell everyone the great news. I am very happy about this. Leah


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

I am glad that you seem to be making some progress. I know that you must be very frustrated because of all of the waiting. Trust me when I tell you that I have felt the same way! I hope that the new doctor will be able to get an accurate diagnosis for you. It might be helpful if you would consider writing out your symptoms from the very beginning. If you do that, it should make the first appointment go smoothly. Doctors seem to like it when you are able to document your symptoms. It saves him/her time. Also make sure that the new doctor has ALL of the labs/xrays/procedure info and results. That way, you might not have to start over again.I don't think the new doctor would put you into the hospital. The only times that I have been hospitalized is when the pain was worse than the times that I have had surgery. That happened to me back in 2000. I had a bowel obstruction that was caused by my left ovary. The ovary had "torqued" on itself (cutting off the blood supply) and attached itself to my colon. It took two weeks to find out the correct diagnosis! They had to rule out the crohns first before the "female" aspect had been considered. This is why I asked you if you had been tested for endometriousis.I am sorry that your employer is giving you such a hard time. I know that it is not easy to call in sick. If your employer things that you are "faking" it, get a doctors note. I hate to say this, but you might want to consider looking for another position. It sounds like your employer is trying to find a way to let you go. I remember you saying that you were a cashier and how difficult it was to get to the bathroom when you needed to. You might want to think about some type of desk job. I have been unable to find a job since I moved here, getting sick and needed surgery has not helped my. I have had to cancel interviews because I did not feel good.Keep in touch, OK?Try to get some rest and have a good weekend.Karen


----------

